# Turtle's Media



## Snorlax (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's some of my favourite things which I've captured / created over the years.
Enjoy.

*Flower Explosion B&W Background*


Spoiler












*Flower Explosion Original*


Spoiler











*Flowerlight Bloom*


Spoiler











*Flower Shower*


Spoiler











*Red Clarity*


Spoiler











*Shurple Flower*


Spoiler











*Flowing Still*


Spoiler











*Greenery at it's Finest*


Spoiler











*Frawg*


Spoiler











*Oh that Smudge!*


Spoiler











*Dad, Mum and Me.*


Spoiler













			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Stars*
> _By Joel Abraham (Turtle)_
> 
> Sprinkles of light across the sky,
> ...



Comments would be nice.
If you want to see some higher-resolution versions, just drop by my deviant art gallery.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow. Those are awesome!

A lot of flowers, though. Do you have a Flickr account?


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Wow. Those are awesome!
> 
> A lot of flowers, though. Do you have a Flickr account?


Why thankyou.
No, I haven't been bothered to set a Flickr up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get around to it, someday.


----------



## updowners (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, pretty awesome photos. I especially like the 'Greenery at its Finest' one. I checked your deviantart profile and I'm thinking about uploading me drawings there as well, but I don't know if I should


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Good, good, good!


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Good, good, good!


/blush :3
Awww, you're too kind.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He he he...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

The pictures won't show up for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll look later when I'm on the computer.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 2, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> The pictures won't show up for me.



for me neither, and i am on the computer


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2010)

They don't show up for me as well .


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2010)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://pertie.net/gallery/flower.jpg

Bandwidth limit exceeded.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

Poo, my bandwidth is screwed. :/ I'll upload them somewhere else tomorrow. D:


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

k, it's all fixed.
Using Imageshack instead. :]


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good!


----------

